# paella



## miamirick (Mar 6, 2012)

made some paella tonight, my daughter came to visit and wanted some seafood

crawdads for some extra fun








veggies and shrimp, scallop mix







some yellow rice







all mixed up ready to go







heres an extra plate,   any takers?







dinner was good

thanks for looking


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks great Rick! I'd be really glad to take that extra plate. I love paella. I purchased a paella pan recently and have been practicing with a few recipes. I bought a book with some really great recipes ( La Paella by Jeff Koehler). It's a good book with lots of tips and recipes but I'm sure none of them are any better ..... or as good as yours. Your ingredients look wonderful.


----------



## roller (Mar 6, 2012)

That looks great !  I have always wanted to try and make it.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 6, 2012)

looks great rick....i'm sure your daughter enjoyed it!


----------



## moikel (Mar 6, 2012)

Roller said:


> That looks great ! I have always wanted to try and make it.


X2 I also like the version that sometimes gets called "paella campagna" less/no seafood but rabbit,snails,chicken,chorizo,peas.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 6, 2012)

Any takers? !! I'd wrestle anyone for it! But I may need a couple more plates.. looks great I hope you all enjoyed a great meal.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick that looks so delicious!


----------

